# Favorite hair styles



## Aaron (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd make this into a pool, but idk all the hair styles! lol.

Well I personally like the "Bed Head" hairstyle. There may be more out there..but im just to lazy get my hair done all the time lol.


----------



## Joe (Dec 31, 2008)

On girls, I love the ' messy hair ' look.


----------



## SamXX (Dec 31, 2008)

LMAO look at the ad at the bottom of the page because we're talking about hair!
Anywayz, i like the basic boys hair...
Nothing too jazzy.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 31, 2008)

Aaron said:
			
		

> I'd make this into a pool, but idk all the hair styles! lol.
> 
> Well I personally like the "Bed Head" hairstyle. There may be more out there..but im just to lazy get my hair done all the time lol.


^^^ Same i'll go with the messy hair


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 31, 2008)

Messy hair, or as I call it "After shagg'n session hair"


----------



## krazystitch (Dec 31, 2008)

Bed head then next in line would be the spiky hair


----------



## Devin (Dec 31, 2008)

krazystitch said:
			
		

> Bed head then next in line would be the spiky hair


Exactly


----------



## Yetiman15 (Dec 31, 2008)

I don't know what to call it but it looks a little like virgil from devil may cry if you get white hair...it's the spiky one I guess


----------



## Erica (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, you would have liked to make a "pool".

FAIL.


----------



## melly (Jan 3, 2009)

The messy hair is cute!
 but I personaly like orange hair that is tied in a bun in the back with bangs in the front


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 3, 2009)

Male ABB and BAB


----------



## Vivi (Jan 4, 2009)

Yeah, my favorite is the bed hair style


----------



## Link (Jan 4, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Messy hair, or as I call it "After shagg'n session hair"


AHEM?!
At your age Adam, more like. "After fapp'n"

..Hardcore.


----------



## Nic (Jan 4, 2009)

1. Is bed hair
2. Is spikey hair.


----------



## MygL (Jan 6, 2009)

that hair thats not on shampoodle bed hair..... i think


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 6, 2009)

my favorite is the kind that has the little triangles in the front, i forget what it's called though.


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 6, 2009)

the one that's spikey in the front and comes down in the back. it's the closest thing to a faux-faux-hawk (since i don't have a true faux-hawk).


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

Brown- Spiky hair and bed hair ftw.


----------



## Warbrain (Jan 11, 2009)

Erica said:
			
		

> Yes, you would have liked to make a "pool".
> 
> FAIL.


Fail indeed; I LOVE the third one in ^ I want messy hair naow [8

I've got 'BBA' http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7064329/1/ in 'Attractive' [green] and I love it
When I have a "hankering to update" it, I think I'll go for the blokes CBA


----------

